# New Mods?



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2002)

Ancalagon, Beorn, Ciryaher, Gothmog, Grond, Lantarion, Rangerdave, ReadWryt, Talierin, Talimon, Turgon)

All right... We kept Anc, Beorn, Cir, Grond, Lant, RD, RW, and Tal... why did we suddenly gain Goth, Tal2, and Tur? It's not that I doubt these are good people or worthy mods but why three new bodies? Wasn't the origenal amount enough?

Elgee sits crosslegged to await answers.


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 29, 2002)

hehe you spelt original wrong, i dunno why i posted this but it really stands out as being wrong, sorry and no doubt i've spelt something wrong in this post

Thôl


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2002)

Elgee pretends it was a typo and waits for a reply on the ORIGINAL subject.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 29, 2002)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7444


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2002)

Doesn't say why... just says who... So, was the work load just too tough for however many there were before?


----------



## Talierin (Nov 29, 2002)

Weeellll... kinda, I guess. Nobody really likes to mod the movie section, so that's why we got Talimon to mod, cause he's always in there. And we wanted another knowledgeable book mod, so hence Gothmog.... and I can't remember why Turgon...


----------



## Walter (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> .... and I can't remember why Turgon...


 Because you needed another knowledgeable book mod...


----------



## Ancalagon (Nov 30, 2002)

Turgon has been a strong supporter of RPs and as such is another level head to add to Cirs. In addition, it is easier for individual Mods to manage specific sections that they are most familiar with as it adds to the overall benefit of the forum.


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, I think it is easy to understand why there are three additional mods. I have been away from close to 48 hours, and when I log on again, there are 10 pages of new posts since my last visit.
The load of posts should be explanation enough.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 4, 2002)

Forgive me if I offend, but what is it that you moderators do? DO you have access to our accounts and kick us off or something?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 4, 2002)

Webmaster can do that. I dont think mods can.

Mods moderate the forum. They make sure no rules are being breached. Is there more?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 4, 2002)

We can edit and delete posts, give points (25 to ban for a week if need be), move threads, delete threads, make threads sticky, close threads, and generally keep order around here.


----------



## Uminya (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes, we leap onto pulpits banging on a pot, and then jump back down to let the almighty WM say his words...well, that'd be something fun to do, at any rate 

As Tal said, we make sure everyone's following the rules, and keep things (relatively) tidy, and we watch out for naughty members that like to use nasty words or yell mean things to other people. In addition to that, we help the WM in his decisionmaking and sometimes we even get to make our own decisions 

Ohh...did you hear that, Turgon? We're level-headed! *kicks back* It is good to be king


----------

